# Cracked Eheim 2324 Canister



## John S (26 Jun 2011)

I recently got the above filter 2nd hand from Ebay. Today I got time to install it. On adding water to the canister to cleann it the water leaked onto the floor. Closer inpection shows a crack in one corner down by one of the feet. This is obviously an expensive part to replace and would effectively make my purchase a write off.

Has anybody else had a similar problem and managed to repair it?

Cheers,
John


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
I haven't tried on a filter body, but I've repaired various plastic objects with either "Chemical metal" or car body-work repairing fibre glass/epoxy resin filler. The "Chemical metal" is safe for use with drinking water, and you can push it into small gaps. It helps if you can rough the surface up first.

Another possibility is to heat a palette knife (I use an old butter knife and the gas cooker) and then smear the hot knife across the area, this works well on flat sheets, but probably won't be possible for you.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John S (26 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the advice. It's actually worse than I first thought, the corner is almost hanging off. I didn't know if epoxy or super glue would hold it and then seal from the inside with an aquatic sealer. Again I'm not sure if the sealant would stick to this kind of plastic?

I did look at a new canister but all the spares seem to come with the heater fitted which drives the price up.


----------



## poseidons-palace (26 Jun 2011)

The best stuff i have used and it sticks and seals just about anything is a product called CT1    it is the dogs danglies, you don't even have to wait for it to dry, check out http://www.ct1ltd.com/datasheet.html?RycoID=9c1c588aab3d8a594bfd96b3289f7d6a and also have a look for it on Youtube. best of all it is totally fish and food safe   

To test bit i drilled a 38mm hole  so i could attach a 25mm tank connector to the sump at the side of my pond for the sump at the put a bead round both the fkanges inside and out and then filled it up straight away, never lost a drop of water..

i then tried the same on my tropical 8x2x2 and got exactly the same results.

as i said my choice everytime.

cheers

Jez


----------



## John S (26 Jun 2011)

Thanks Jez, looks good.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2011)

Hi all,


> I did look at a new canister but all the spares seem to come with the heater fitted which drives the price up.


 It is the same canister as the 2034, part number 7600010.


> The best stuff i have used and it sticks and seals just about anything is a product called CT1


 Didn't know about this compound, from the description it sounds very useful.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John S (27 Jun 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> It is the same canister as the 2034, part number 7600010.
> cheers Darrel



I think you've got the two confused. The 2034 is one of the cylinder shaped Ecco units, mine is cube shaped.


----------



## Bobtastic (27 Jun 2011)

Maybe you could look out for the same filter listed as Spares or Repairs. All you'd need it obviously one with an intact canister.

Isn't the 2324 a thermo model?


----------



## John S (27 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Maybe you could look out for the same filter listed as Spares or Repairs. All you'd need it obviously one with an intact canister.
> 
> Isn't the 2324 a thermo model?



Yes it is Bob. A non thermo canister replacement is quite a reasonable price but I can only find spares listed complete with heater module for the 2324. Spares or repair is also a good suggestion. I'm going to try the ct1 fix that Jez suggested first. The break is right in the corner, and is clean with no splinters, so I'm hoping CT1 will do the job. My biggest concern is that the tank is upstairs so the repair must be err...water tight  or I could have a wet front room.


----------



## Bobtastic (27 Jun 2011)

Good luck with your repairs! Might be worth looking into a water alarm? You could stand the repaired filter in a washing up bowl. That way you'll get a little puddle buffer and warning!


----------



## John S (28 Jun 2011)

The water alarm looks worth doing on any set up, repaired or not, for the price.


----------

